# Got the pool!:D



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Husband and I went to town last night and picked up a kiddy pool...of course today is icky but thats another story:suspicious:

ANYWAYS...I got some decent photos! It was like 8pm by time we got home, so I didnt fill it up but the Collies loved the water that was in it!:thumb: Brody...well not so much!:tongue: As you can see in his pictures he wasnt quite sure why they wanted in the water!:twitch: :biggrin:



















Monster puppies love it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Brody isnt so sure:




























And Brody's "why are they getting wet on purpose Mommi?" look










And then chilling by the pool:




























And pretty eyes!
(I call this one his "Im stalking you" look)


















And just cause he is so cute...one more of Rhett!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Great pictures ... your dogs are so cute, I love the pink patches on Rhett's nose :biggrin1: beautiful


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How fun! I had a foster dog that we think was lab/boxer mix that LOVED water. I had a few tubs in the yard for him to play in and he would jump from one to the other.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

lucky said:


> Great pictures ... your dogs are so cute, I love the pink patches on Rhett's nose :biggrin1: beautiful


Thank you!:biggrin: Yes I love his nose as well...and there is a HIGH possibility that at least some of the pink will stay..YAY!:biggrin1:



mischiefgrrl said:


> How fun! I had a foster dog that we think was lab/boxer mix that LOVED water. I had a few tubs in the yard for him to play in and he would jump from one to the other.


I grew up on a horse farm, my chow/x LOVED going to water with my Dad and I cause she could(well would!LOL) jump into the troughs just before we dumped them! LOL 

Rhett has been trying to swim in their 2 gal water bucket(you may have seen the vid I posted on a different thread) so I knew that a pool would be a good idea!:lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute pictures....looks like they love it :wink:

We had one for the girls last summer and they loved it too, they would dig around in the water and even lay down in it when it was really hot!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pictures!! They are to funny.. my boys LOVE the kiddie pool! haha


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

WHOA! when did Rhett get so big?? He really sprouted up!!

And Leo just doesn't seem to like his picture taken does he? lol He always seems to have that annoyed look when you snap his picture


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like they are having so much fun!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Very cute pictures....looks like they love it :wink:
> 
> We had one for the girls last summer and they loved it too, they would dig around in the water and even lay down in it when it was really hot!





AdrianVall said:


> Awesome pictures!! They are to funny.. my boys LOVE the kiddie pool! haha





Janet At Nutro said:


> It looks like they are having so much fun!


Thank you!:biggrin: Natalie, I can TOTALLY see Rhett doing that, we shall have to see what other pics I can get the next time its nice out again!::heh: Janet, YES they were having a TON of fun....well other then Brody, he is still VERY confused why they would even want to be in the water! 



dmgmn said:


> WHOA! when did Rhett get so big?? He really sprouted up!!


I know right?!?!?

When did this:

















Become this:

















Believe me Im not complaining, he is one handsome boy....but still....where did my baby go!?!?!?!



dmgmn said:


> And Leo just doesn't seem to like his picture taken does he? lol He always seems to have that annoyed look when you snap his picture


HAHAHA, You know he loves them when he is by him self, but Rhett is such a HUGE camera ham that everyone else gets VERY camera sour! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pictures. Summertime with dogs is so much fun. 
well, every season with dogs is fun, now that i think of it. lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Awesome pictures. Summertime with dogs is so much fun.
> well, every season with dogs is fun, now that i think of it. lol.


Thank you!
And yes, yes it is(well other then mud season if you live in the north west or east US!:lol HOWEVER....warm weather is my favorite, and Brody's favorite...so I suspect eventually I(and he) _might_ be able to convince Daddy to move where its warm more then 1/5-1/4 of the year!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

New pics!!:biggrin:












And a video of Rhett playing in the pool with the hose!:smile:

[video]http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii40/a_kelly_88/?action=view&current=ea8b2857.mp4[/video]


If you watch this one closely he was "snorkeling" and HAD been picking up the hose but then, of course, when I pulled out the camera he stopped! 
[video]http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii40/a_kelly_88/Rhett/?action=view&current=47a7141f.mp4[/video]

and playing a little bit just before the MAJOR rain that is coming down right now!

[video]http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii40/a_kelly_88/Rhett/?action=view&current=ea8b2857.mp4[/video]


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

And ya'll are probably tired of them...but a few more pics of the boys!




























WET PUPPY!!!!:biggrin:











Tired and happy Leo










Working on our off leash sit/stay










And rather then doing a TON of photos...here is one collage of us at the park:


----------

